# Baiting hogs



## sadler2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Is it legal to hunt hogs over bait in ga?


----------



## cddogfan1 (Nov 12, 2010)

No  most of the time.  You can get a permit after deer season and then hunt over bait.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, with a permit for the property in question.

Permits not valid during deer or turkey season.

Dnr issues them, and can be had by phone.


----------



## sadler2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok I'm sure we can get a permit cuz they r eating his crops up big time...we ran dogs there before and caught over 20 but I wanna shoot one with my bow


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 12, 2010)

Sadler, If I may SUGGEST,

If your hog problem is as big as you say, put down the bow and start killing them. Gun, thermal, dogs. You can probably find plenty of help or teachers if you need it.

When you get the serious killing done, recreational hunting may help keep things in check.

Good luck!!! And if you wanted some help, I am sure a post here asking would get LOTS of responses, and fast!!!


----------



## sadler2 (Nov 12, 2010)

We have dogs we got two groups of guys and we run three sets of dogs I just wanna kill a few with a bow they ain't as bad as they were before we got dogs out here but they still there ...dogs are
The only choice out here the gamers daughter lives. In one of the feilds and she don't like guns cuz she said everytime there is a gun shot an animal dies. I think she is one of those anti hunting people but she doesn't have a clue. If she could only see what our dogs to them


----------



## scottja (Nov 15, 2010)

sadler2 said:


> she said everytime there is a gun shot an animal dies



If she thinks every gun shot kills an animal she hasn't seen some of the people out there hunting/missing.


----------



## idsman75 (Nov 16, 2010)

All the hogs I've legally baited have done nuthing but ignore sour corn. However, used cooking grease (about 5 gallons) from a local restaurant draws em in like flies to you-know-what.  Give it a shot if you can find a way to do it legally.  The nice thing about cooking grease is that you're not actually feeding them.  The purpose of the eradication permits is to avoid growing the population by feeding.


----------



## CAL (Nov 17, 2010)

idsman75 said:


> All the hogs I've legally baited have done nuthing but ignore sour corn. However, used cooking grease (about 5 gallons) from a local restaurant draws em in like flies to you-know-what.  Give it a shot if you can find a way to do it legally.  The nice thing about cooking grease is that you're not actually feeding them.  The purpose of the eradication permits is to avoid growing the population by feeding.



Would be curious to know how you use the cooking grease.Do you just pour it on the ground or what?


----------



## childers (Nov 17, 2010)

scottja said:


> If she thinks every gun shot kills an animal she hasn't seen some of the people out there hunting/missing.



take her to a wma      did i hit it? o well shoot again


----------



## idsman75 (Nov 17, 2010)

CAL said:


> Would be curious to know how you use the cooking grease.Do you just pour it on the ground or what?



Using the method I described, you could pour it on the ground and not mix any corn with it in order to avoid feeding the critters.  I mean, how many people here are going to take the time to scoop up the corn if they have an unsuccessful hunt or if they shoot the hogs before all the corn is eaten?  

The reason I personally know it works is because I mix it with the corn in my trap on Fort Benning.  Nothing drew them in until I started using that method.  I've also had them lap it up out of dog bowls in my trap.  A friend of mine pours his on the ground in his traps on the land our hunting club leases.  Used peanut oil works well but the stuff I get isn't peanut oil.  

I'd recommend folks save their oil after they use it in their turkey fryers on Thanksgiving.  Use it to bait hogs when they have the proper permit and mix it with bait they put in their traps.


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE (Nov 25, 2010)

idsman75 said:


> All the hogs I've legally baited have done nuthing but ignore sour corn. However, used cooking grease (about 5 gallons) from a local restaurant draws em in like flies to you-know-what.  Give it a shot if you can find a way to do it legally.  The nice thing about cooking grease is that you're not actually feeding them.  The purpose of the eradication permits is to avoid growing the population by feeding.



How often do you have to put it out?  Does it take a while for the smell to wear off or do you have to keep putting it out regular?  I have 5 gallons of peanut oil now but want to do it right.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 28, 2010)

CAL said:


> Would be curious to know how you use the cooking grease.Do you just pour it on the ground or what?



Yes.. Pour it on the ground in a shallow, wide hole.
Same way with diesel fuel.

I have heard about the cooking grease from from friends that say it works.

I have done the diesel fuel trick myself..
Had a wallow that you could put a compact car in it.
(no joke)

To bad I don't have access to the land anymore.


----------

